# Some advice for a mum to be please



## Strawberrygirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi i'm 26 weeks pregnant now and I just wanted to get your opinions on when is the best time to start buying big things for the baby? I'm talking about nursery furniture, cot, moses basket etc I already have the pram as it was on offer but I don't want to tempt fate by buying things too early nor do i want to leave it til last minute, this will be the 1st baby in the family for 16 years so family haven't been able to offer much advice


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Nov 17, 2010)

I decided after my 20 week scan that i was allowed to get some stuff in, I felt like I was tempting fate before knowing the result of the anomoly scan (harsh but thats how i was thinking at the time)  silly really now looking at my pretty little baba  

Anyway I recon that at 26 weeks you should certainly get a start on things because very soon you will probably be too cold and tired to want to lol and you will only have another 12 weeks or so to go.... not long  

Enjoy getting organised hun xx


----------



## newbs (Nov 17, 2010)

I waited until 20 weeks before buying anything really but I would definitely say go for it now as it is surprising just how much stuff you'll need to buy.  Big stuff will probably need ordering in too so the sooner the better, especially at this time of the year.  I absolutely loved the stage you are at, so exciting!


----------



## rachelha (Nov 17, 2010)

I started getting stuff after my 22 week anomaly scan.  I wouldnt leave it too late as trailing around shops and building furniture when heavily pregnant are hard work. I was also worried I may be confined to bed rest or something and it would all be left to my OH to sort out.


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 17, 2010)

Go for it & enjoy!  I wouldn't necessarily assume you'll have til 38 weeks to shop either - it seems that if you've had diabetes a long time, theres quite a possibility that you'll end up having baby even earlier (both mine were early birds!)... also if you do end up having to have a section you won't want to be going anywhere to get any last things in the early weeks.

Hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules if I say kiddicare.co (.uk I think?!) is a really useful website!  Saves traipsing round shops if you're feeling tired.

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 17, 2010)

dont worry too much a got everything 2 weeks before graham was born and  my partner got the steriliser and bottles when i was in hospital this time i only need  a new cot and a new steriliser and few bottles


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes you could definitely start buying baby stuff now..........have fun


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 18, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Hi i'm 26 weeks pregnant now and I just wanted to get your opinions on when is the best time to start buying big things for the baby? I'm talking about nursery furniture, cot, moses basket etc I already have the pram as it was on offer but I don't want to tempt fate by buying things too early nor do i want to leave it til last minute, this will be the 1st baby in the family for 16 years so family haven't been able to offer much advice



Cant belive you havent, we where buying things before the 20 week scan, we got a cot for ?10 couldnt not buy it even though i was only 14 weeks. You cant not buy things just incase, chances are things will be fine. I know anything can happen at any stage, even when you have them in your arms , they are not 100% safe, but you cant not get ready because of that.

A couple i know lost twins at 30 weeks, they had bought two of everything, and the room was ready, its horrid they had to go home and see all the stuff, when they where already heartbroken enough, but they couldnt not but things because there is even more with two, one is hard enough.

If you leave it any later you really wont feel like shopping. Im 27 weeks and i hate walking round shops, even when im excited to buy her things. Its hard work.

Hope i havent been harsh, it sounds a bit harsh when i read it. If it is please forgive me, ill blame hormones 
xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 18, 2010)

I have stuff and im 13 weeks. Its first grandchild so mum & sisters have gone nuts lol. We also have crib set up & buggy already as they came from friends who didn't have space to store them.
I refused to have anything till 12 weeks but now I'm past 12 weeks I feel more relaxed and  ready to get organized. Plus I'm due to get married 8 days after actual due date even though they said they will induce me 2 weeks before that, so I want to be well and truly organized before I get to big.


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 18, 2010)

It has to take a lot of self-restraint not to buy until 20 weeks.... I'm 15 weeks now and Mum's already knitted about 6 baby-grows.....

I'm a cheapskate and asking around family and friends, free-cycle, e-bay (have no qualms about baby not having brand new stuff -it's the one time of life it won't care, and there's so much stuff out there that's hardly ever been used).  However, waiting until I'm a bit further on for that..... call it being supersitious


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Great, i'm off for a week next week so to the shops it is! I'm going to write a list of essential things we will need and leave it around for family to see and hopefully they will pick up the hint and offer to buy some stuff!


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm just about 20 weeks and we have a pram, cot, car seats and other bits!


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 28, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I'm just about 20 weeks and we have a pram, cot, car seats and other bits!



20 weeks already wow!

Oh i love my pram, i want it now to push around  xx


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine's under my bed lol.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 28, 2010)

I was told we cant have it in the house, old wives supersition i think. Its at his mums 

I dont get it cuase we have the cot in our room, doesnt make sense to me.xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 28, 2010)

yes an old wifes tale and only applies to the pram


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, i've heard of that one too. I guess it only applies to the pram as when the tale was invented people may not have had cots for babies, they would have just put them in a drawer!


----------

